# Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test



## System (21. November 2008)

*Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,667881


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (21. November 2008)

Am besten den 3 Teil komplett streichen und vergessen...


----------



## Bullet-07 (21. November 2008)

"keine Abstürze" bei pro...wie geil ist das denn!!??!!


----------



## lad33da (21. November 2008)

War klar, wenn man unter Jowood programiert, kanns ja nur schief gehen.


ps. Gothic 2 ruleezzzzzzzz
ach ja Gothic 1 rullleeezzzz


----------



## Gunhead1234 (21. November 2008)

*Jawood kapierts wohl nicht*

Irgendwie habe ich echt gehofft, dass das Addon was wird. Überraschen tut es mich am Ende jedoch nicht. Bedauerlich.
Abgesehen davon, dass ich, im Gegensatz zum Redakteur, kein GPS im Kompass brauche, der mir genau anzeigt wo die Quest ist... finde ich es gut, dass ich auf den Test erstmal gewartet habe.

Machen die Entwickler heutzutage überhaupt noch eine vernünftige QA?


----------



## Gunhead1234 (21. November 2008)

*Jawood kapierts wohl nicht*

Noch etwas: die Probleme mit G3-Code sind ja nicht neu gewesen. Aber das Hauptproblem ist wohl ein Team an das Game zu setzen was den Code schonmal garnicht kannte und dann vom Publisher so wenig zeit wie möglich bekommt.

IMHO is Jowood schuld.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Felix Schütz schrieb:
			
		

> Der Test zu Gothic 3 (Ausgabe 11/06) stellte sich als einer der größten Fehler meiner jungen Karriere heraus.




das find ich klasse!
danke herr schütz!


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2008 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Felix Schütz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, dem kann ich nur beipflichten.


----------



## PolesApart (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ich hatte an Teil 3 meinen Spass, trotz all der Fehler im Spiel. Da ich eigentlich bei Spielen immer sehr kritisch bin, verwundert mich das etwas. Wahrscheinlich lag es daran, das die Welt trotzdem stimmig war. Das nachträgliche Urteil zu Gothic 3 kann ich zwar nachvollziehen, doch nun fällt man von einem Bewertungsextrem in ein Anderes. Man muss Teil 3 nun nicht mit Gewalt schlechter machen als es tatsächlich war. Eine teilweise dumme KI, flackernde Textturen und Ruckler sind zwar die Realität, doch diese findet man in so vielen Spielen, welche trotzdem deutlich besser bewertet wurden. Doch wie gesagt, die Bewertung kann ich nachvollziehen...es ist alles andere als perfekt, macht aber trotzdem Laune.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.11.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 21.11.2008 11:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von mir auch ein Kompliment. Fehler macht jeder, aber dazu stehen, schaffen nur wenige.

Zum Spiel bzw. Addon: Aus meiner Sicht die Peinlichkeit pur und der absolute Tiefpunkt in der Gothic Geschichte.


----------



## draiselbaer (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

da ich weiss, dass Leute die Gothic 3 haben, das Add On lieben werden, weiss ich, dass ich es mir nicht kaufe  

Danke fuer den Tipp!!


----------



## madjoe (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

was denkt sich JoWood dabei ?
die halten uns für total bescheuert, wieder so ein schlechtes game  auf den markt zu bringen !


----------



## smooth1980 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Jetzt brauch ich bloß noch den Releaspatch und dann kanns losgehen ! Kommt der heute noch oder haben die den vergessen ? Der muss ja mindestens 500Mb groß sein !
Na Ja war ja nicht teuer das Addon da kann mans verschmerzen !


----------



## marcikun (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

*weint leise vor sich hin* Wieso... WIESO??! Buhuhuhuhu...


----------



## patsche (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Shadow_Man am 21.11.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 21.11.2008 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



endlich wird hier mal tacheles geredet, klar ist wenn gothic IV nicht genauso klangloss untergehen will, muß ein neuer publisher her, sogar EA wäre besser als der jetzige zustand.

ich kann echt nur noch mit dem kopf schütteln, solchen leuten sollte man echt die lizenz entziehen, anders scheinen die das nicht zu verstehen!


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				patsche am 21.11.2008 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann echt nur noch mit dem kopf schütteln, solchen leuten sollte man echt die lizenz entziehen, anders scheinen die das nicht zu verstehen!



Welche Lizenz? 
 :-o 

Spiele entwickeln & veröffentlichen darf jeder Depp, da braucht es keine Lizenz für...


----------



## RevanSoA (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Es ist einfach enttäuschend zu wissen das Jowood die gothicfans so übergeht. Das sie die von Pyranha Bytes Jahre lange harter arbeit die Gothic geschichte zu erzählen und diese in einem spizen game verpackt haben mit dieser geldgier und ignoranz Zerstören.

Kann mir gut vorstellen das des den Pyranha Bytes entwicklern bis auf blut wehtut sowas mit ansehen zu müssen. Ich hoffe das wenns ein Gothic 5 geben wird wieder von Pyranha Bytes und nur von Pyranha Bytes gemacht wird.

mfg


----------



## Quaker (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

@ Felix Schütz
Einen solchen Bewertungsfehler zuzugeben verdient Respekt.
Hab ich so in dieser branche noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## schizo1988 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ein Armutszeugnis, wie kann man 2 mal den gleichen  Fehler machen? 

Dieser Name hat so ein großes Potenzial und ich finde man sollte es nicht mit so halbherzigen Produktionen versauen.

Was für ne Pfeife hat die Entscheidungen getroffen? Georg Bush?

Ich schließ mich an, Teil 3 und das  Addon streichen


----------



## Shubbidu (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Die 64% werden dem Spiel halbwegs gerecht, vielleicht 5% zu hoch. Aber wenn ich eine Wertung vergeben müsste, *ich hätte das Teil mit 26% abgewatscht*. Das wird zwar dem Spiel nicht ganz gerecht, aber hier geht es eben nicht nur um das Spiel, sondern um mehr. Hier geht es auch darum, *ein Zeichen zu setzen* und Jowood mal gehörig vor den Latz zu knallen... ein Zeichen, dass die Spieler nicht mehr bereit sind hinzunehmen, dass für so einen Rotz auch noch Geld verlangt wird  und vielversprechende Spiele(serien) durch Raffgier und mangelhafte Planung bewusst zu Grunde gerichtet werden.

Der *Erfahrungsbericht der beta-Tester spricht Bände* über die Unternehmenspolitik von Jowood, denen die Spieler vollkomen wurscht sind. Zu finden hier:
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=496515

Ich denke einfach, 64% sind vielleicht *nicht abschreckend genug*, um potentielle Interessenten davor zu schützen, ihre Geld zum Fenster raus zu werfen.


----------



## patsche (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.11.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 21.11.2008 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sicherlich braucht man für den vertrieb von spielen eine lizenz!  

aber darum geht es im endeffekt gar nicht, gothic muß von jowood weg und zwar gleich.


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.11.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 21.11.2008 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann sollte man einen Strafenkatalog entwerfen der die Entwickler förmlich dazu zwingt ein fehlerfreies Produkt zu entwickeln.Ich meine das Spiele gut werden ist eine Sache,aber das diese fehlerfrei und ohne Abstürze spielbar sind eine ganz andere.Für mich grenzt das an Betrug wenn ich 40 Euro für ein spiel ausgebe,und es dann zb im Minutentakt abstürzt oder in manchen fällen garnicht erst startet.Für solche Sachen sollte es richtig derbe Strafen geben,dann würden die Publisher überlegen ob man nich doch mehr Zeit locker machen sollte zum entwickeln.


----------



## Shubbidu (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich grenzt das an Betrug wenn ich 40 Euro für ein spiel ausgebe,und es dann zb im Minutentakt abstürzt oder in manchen fällen garnicht erst startet.


Genau so schaut's aus!


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

was? der dreck bekommt auch noch 64%

also wer solche wertungen für ein unspielbares (und stink langweiliges) stück schrott vergibt sprech ich jegliche kompetenz ab, aber ist man ja mittlerweile gewohnt, Spiele die purer schrott sind (NFS!) bekommen in der PCGames trotzdem meist die höchsten wertungen.. warum verleiht man nicht gleich noch nen Award für besondere spieltiefe oder so?   

das sind 40%! zuviel minimum, wertungskonferenzen scheint es ja nicht mehr zu geben   

und von wegen das spiel stürzt nicht, das nimmt beim Absturz auch meistens noch alle savegames mit..


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 21.11.2008 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nichts für ungut, aber ihr zwei habt schon ein wenig weltfremde vorstellungen.
nein jungs, so etwas ist nicht die aufgabe des gesetzgebers sondern eure. der kunde hat die macht. kauft es nicht oder bringt ein fehlerhaftes spiel einfach zurück - pocht auf euer recht, das verliert ihr nicht, weil es sich um software handelt. und wenn sich der händler querstellen will, haut ihr ihm ein paar passende juristische begriffe um den kopf.


----------



## patsche (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

ich seh schon, jowood wird mit dem argument kommen "das man umfangreiche test's kostenmässig auf den preis hätte draufschlagen müssen", und das wollte man so umgehen.

fragt sich nur was mit den millionen aus dem gothic III erlös passiert ist, jaja.


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				patsche am 21.11.2008 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> fragt sich nur was mit den millionen aus dem gothic III erlös passiert ist, jaja.


da JoWood von den release von Gothic 3 fast bankrott war, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass einige schulden getilgt wurden. aber das ist reine spekulation.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

ja, leider nur fast

dann hätte man mit dem stück software schrott jetzt jedenfalls keine probleme, ich hab das spiel erstmal ausm verkauf genommen nachdem gerade noch 2 das spiel zurückgebracht haben..

ich tu mir das nicht mehr an für so nen scheiss publisher mir meine kunden zu vergraulen


----------



## patsche (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				HanFred am 21.11.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> nichts für ungut, aber ihr zwei habt schon ein wenig weltfremde vorstellungen.
> nein jungs, so etwas ist nicht die aufgabe des gesetzgebers sondern eure. der kunde hat die macht. kauft es nicht oder bringt ein fehlerhaftes spiel einfach zurück - pocht auf euer recht, das verliert ihr nicht, weil es sich um software handelt. und wenn sich der händler querstellen will, haut ihr ihm ein paar passende juristische begriffe um den kopf.



genau, erklär das mal einen 12 jährigen käufer, der verkäufer lacht den aus wenn der mit juristischen argumenten kommt.   




			
				HanFred am 21.11.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 21.11.2008 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst, fragt sich nur ist das sinn der sache?


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				HanFred am 21.11.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das mach ich ja sowieso immer,dennoch ist es meine Zeit und meine Nerven die dabei drauf gehn.Und im falle von Sacred2 zb hab ich mich auch ein wenig auf die PCGames verlassen,die zwar beschrieb das es Bugs gäbe,aber von minutiösen abstürzen nichts geschrieben hatt.Und ich bin es der sich dann mit den überforderten Verkäufern rumstreiten muss,und wie ein Verbrächer behandelt werde,da diese mir garnich glauben das irgendwas nicht geht,da wurde zb 30min im Netz gegoogelt nach den Problemen die ich beschrieb,und dann als nix gefunden wurde,stellten die sich hin und fingen an das Spiel zu inctallieren,,,der Spaß hatt mich über eine Stunde gekostet


----------



## Hannibal89 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Es war ja eigentlich schon klar.... Wer kann Jowood die Lizenz entziehen? Versauen reihenweise gute Spieleserien nur um Profit zu machen und sparen am falschen (indischen) Ende


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				patsche am 21.11.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> sicherlich braucht man für den vertrieb von spielen eine lizenz!



Nö. 
 

Man braucht keine Lizenzen, um ein normales Geschäft zu führen. Lizenzen sind nur nötig, wenn es sich um einen (teil-)staatlichen Bereich handelt, wie z.B. Schankbetrieb, Medien, Glücksspiel, usw.

Nicht immer so viel Mist daherbrabbeln, wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

wieso? Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung IST glückspiel

"geht mein savefile noch oder nicht"..


----------



## Felix Schuetz (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



> Das mach ich ja sowieso immer,dennoch ist es meine Zeit und meine Nerven die dabei drauf gehn.*Und im falle von Sacred2 zb hab ich mich auch ein wenig auf die PCGames verlassen,die zwar beschrieb das es Bugs gäbe,aber von minutiösen abstürzen nichts geschrieben hatt.*Und ich bin es der sich dann mit den überforderten Verkäufern rumstreiten muss,und wie ein Verbrächer behandelt werde,da diese mir garnich glauben das irgendwas nicht geht,da wurde zb 30min im Netz gegoogelt nach den Problemen die ich beschrieb,und dann als nix gefunden wurde,stellten die sich hin und fingen an das Spiel zu inctallieren,,,der Spaß hatt mich über eine Stunde gekostet


Entschuldige mal, junger Freund! Hast Du den Test wirklich gelesen? 

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,663074/Test/Review/Wertung/Sacred_2_Fallen_Angel_im_Test_Haelt_Ascaron_seine_Versprechen/

_Regelmäßige Abstürze waren das häufigste Problem, das unseren Test auf zwei völlig unterschiedlichen Rechnern erschwerte. _

Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
In einem Extrakasten (der aus mir unverständlichen Gründen nicht online nachzulesen ist, weil er offensichtlich vergessen wurde, verdammt nochmal...) gehe ich außerdem nochmal gezielt auf die schlimmsten Bugs ein.

Auch nachzulesen in der Motivationskurve: 
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&article_id=663074&image_id=919283

Felix
PC Games


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 21.11.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nachzulesen in der Motivationskurve:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&article_id=663074&image_id=919283


Wollte man (=PCGames) Abstürze, Bugs und CO nicht mal härter bestrafen? Also "ausreichend" ( 5 von 10 ) ist ein Crash doch ganz sicher nicht und wenn der dann laut Infokasten auch noch ständig vorkommt. :o
Was muss ein Game sonst machen / bieten, damit der Spielspaß (kurzzeitig) „mangelhaft“ ist?


----------



## patsche (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Spassbremse am 21.11.2008 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 21.11.2008 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist ja gut, ist halt noch früher nachmittag.   

ein freundlicher ton wäre aber trotzdem von vorteil.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Sacred 2 könnte aber gut als Positives beispiel neben GD dienen.. *hust*


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				patsche am 21.11.2008 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja gut, ist halt noch früher nachmittag.
> 
> ein freundlicher ton wäre aber trotzdem von vorteil.



Sorry, bin noch auf Arbeit...so kurz vor WE bin ich immer leicht reizbar...


----------



## Burtchen (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				patsche am 21.11.2008 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ein freundlicher ton wäre aber trotzdem von vorteil.


Das würde ich dir insgesamt auch empfehlen. Dein tendenziell sehr rüpelhaftes Auftreten hier strapaziert auch das Gemüt sehr ausgeglichener Zeitgenossen.


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 21.11.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das mach ich ja sowieso immer,dennoch ist es meine Zeit und meine Nerven die dabei drauf gehn.*Und im falle von Sacred2 zb hab ich mich auch ein wenig auf die PCGames verlassen,die zwar beschrieb das es Bugs gäbe,aber von minutiösen abstürzen nichts geschrieben hatt.*Und ich bin es der sich dann mit den überforderten Verkäufern rumstreiten muss,und wie ein Verbrächer behandelt werde,da diese mir garnich glauben das irgendwas nicht geht,da wurde zb 30min im Netz gegoogelt nach den Problemen die ich beschrieb,und dann als nix gefunden wurde,stellten die sich hin und fingen an das Spiel zu inctallieren,,,der Spaß hatt mich über eine Stunde gekostet
> 
> 
> Entschuldige mal, junger Freund! Hast Du den Test wirklich gelesen?
> ...



Jupp tut mir leid war ein Fehler meinerseits,war ein Konkurenzmagazin das davon nix erwähnte oder nur kurz anschnitt das es wohl mal abgeschmiert sei...nix für ungut
aber junger Freund hatt mir gut gefallen,ich schätz mal wir sind etwa im selben Alter..mfg


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.11.2008 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 21.11.2008 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist schwierig, wenn man betas zum test nimmt kannst du da schlecht abwerten weils eben betas sind, sollten diese betas aber der verkaufsversion entsprechen MUSS man da abwerten

und das tut eigentlich so wirklich nur die Computerbild Spiele


----------



## patsche (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Burtchen am 21.11.2008 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 21.11.2008 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist ja gut, bei manchen ist wohl doch noch nicht freitag.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Wenn jemand wirklich neues Rollenspielfutter sucht und Neverwinter Nights 2 hat, würde ich empfehlen zu Storm of Zehir zu greifen. Sowas ist doch tausend mal besser, als dieser unfertige Gothic Rotz!


----------



## patsche (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Shadow_Man am 21.11.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand wirklich neues Rollenspielfutter sucht und Neverwinter Nights 2 hat, würde ich empfehlen zu Storm of Zehir zu greifen. Sowas ist doch tausend mal besser, als dieser unfertige Gothic Rotz!



naja, freunde des action rpg's werden mit never winter night's nicht soviel spaß haben.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Shadow_Man am 21.11.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand wirklich neues Rollenspielfutter sucht und Neverwinter Nights 2 hat, würde ich empfehlen zu Storm of Zehir zu greifen. Sowas ist doch tausend mal besser, als dieser unfertige Gothic Rotz!



wenn du mir 3 stück nennst die verbuggter sind als Götterdämmerung versprech ich dir die durchzuspielen


----------



## rumsch (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Wieso bitte 65 Prozent? Viel zu hoch bei diesem Bugfest!


----------



## Kandinata (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.11.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 21.11.2008 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Fall in der Urversion, Sacred 1 in der Urversion uuuuund.... Sacred 2 in der Urversion...

Viel Spaß beim durchspielen   

Ernsthaft, es ist nicht so das neu erschienene Spiele keine Bugs haben und oder, nicht mehr als andere, aber was man mit Gothic3 gemacht hat sprengt wohl jegliche Toleranzgrenze weil die Meisten doch beim normalen Spielen sichtbar sind


----------



## WizardXO (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ich würde nicht unbedingt auf den Test hören!... Also ich hab mir das Heute gekauft und ich finde es gar nicht so schlecht und für einen echten Gothicfan ist das ein Muss! 

Und was an der Grafik schelcht sein soll verstehe ich nicht.

Guckt euch mal die Grafik von WoW an und vergleicht die mal mit Gothic... denn dann sehr ihr was veraltete Grafik ist !!!!


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

mal was ganz anderes:

wer sich -wie es ja hier offenbar einige getan haben- dieses spiel, mit dieser vorgeschichte, gekauft/ vorbestellt hat, bevor auch nur ein einziger test, respektive userbericht, in der welt war, der muss sich aber auch "ein wenig" naivität (oder schlimmeres) vorwerfen lassen.

kann ich nicht verstehen.  :-o


----------



## Meai (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, jetzt sind die Wildschweine noch immer zu stark und andere Elitegegner extrem schwach. Ich kanns nicht fassen, wie kann man nur so blind sein als Entwickler und das nicht als ERSTES fixen??


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Kandinata am 21.11.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.11.2008 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist nicht durchspielbar, Sacred 1 und 2 schon und auch done 

warum das viele vorbestellt haben? weil sie serie immer noch einen namen hat, da der jetzt eh ganz rampuniert ist tat JoWood wohl gut dadran Gothic 4 umzubennen.. aber klar wegen international, sicher


----------



## FelixHelm (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				WizardXO am 21.11.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde nicht unbedingt auf den Test hören!... Also ich hab mir das Heute gekauft und ich finde es gar nicht so schlecht und für einen echten Gothicfan ist das ein Muss!
> 
> Und was an der Grafik schelcht sein soll verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Guckt euch mal die Grafik von WoW an und vergleicht die mal mit Gothic... denn dann sehr ihr was veraltete Grafik ist !!!!



Was schreibt denn Herr Schütz in seinem Fazit?  


> Falls Sie aber das Hauptspiel Gothic 3 ohnehin verehren und lieben, dann nur zu – in diesem Fall wird Ihnen das selbstständig lauffähige Götterdämmerung sicherlich zusagen.


Gruß,
Felix


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				patsche am 21.11.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 21.11.2008 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicht alle spielen Gothic gerne wegen der action.
die dialoge sind bzw. waren einmal erfrischend anders, die KI hat z.t. lustig auf interaktionen reagiert, die landschaft ist immer relativ glaubwürdig designed worden und die quests waren oftmals unterhaltsam.
das kämpfen steht für mich bei rollenspielen eigentlich immer in hintergrund. als adventurefanatiker sind mir geschichte, präsentation und interessante charaktere immer wichtiger gewesen, kämpfe eher sogar lästig. und trotzdem würde ich Gothic und Gothic 2 als meine lieblingsspiele bezeichnen, weil man in solchen spielen eben mehr freiheiten hat als in echten adventures. 
eigentlich ist es schade, dass niemand derart umfangreiche adventures produziert. ich bezweifle, dass sich spiele ohne gewalt wesentlich schlechter verkaufen würden, wenn denn die restlichen inhalte genügend umfang- und abwechslungsreich gestaltet würden.
wenn die gewaltanwendung optional ist, gefällt mir das auch viel besser, in Fallout 3 gibt es einige szenen dieser art, in welchen man z.b. andere gegeneinander ausspielen kann. ich wünsche mir mehr davon.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				FelixHelm am 21.11.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> WizardXO am 21.11.2008 12:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht meint er Hassliebe  

so Spiele wie Gothic 1 und 2 Bugfrei zu machen ist extremst schwer, extremst aufwendig und teuer, aber wenn man solche spiele produziert sollte man das auch einkalkulieren

was scheinbar nicht gemacht wurde.. der "Skandal" bei gothic 3 stellt ja sogar den Bundesliga Manager 97 meilenweit in den schatten


----------



## ruhrpottkrause (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Jowood lernt's wohl nie...
Aber naja, ist der Ruf ist ramponiert, publisht's sich gänzlich ungeniert.


----------



## Vidaro (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ah das war also die bessere Qualitätskontrolle die Jowood großkotzig angekündigt hat für das G3 addon und G4   
udn ich gaub gar nicht das G4 in irgendeiner weise besser wird mein das spiel wird auch grad mal 2 jahre in entwicklung sien bis zu dem jetzigen Release termin denk da wirds das selbe sein also jowood kann mir in zukunft wirklich gestohlen bleiben seit jahren haben die kein bugfreies spiel auf den markt gebracht und langsam wirds zuviel!!


----------



## KONNAITN (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.11.2008 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 21.11.2008 12:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenn es jetzt nicht unmittelbar etwas mit Götterdämmerung zu tun hat,  würde mich das jetzt auch interessieren. Ich dachte eigentlich alle Redakteure würden Abstürze in der Spielspaßkurve ziemlich einheitlich bestrafen, wenn ich aber die Sacred 2-Kurve mit der von A Vampire Story vergleiche, gibt es da erhebliche Unterschiede. 
Bei Sacred 2 gab es stellvertretend für viele regelmässige Abstürze einen einmaligen Knick auf moderate 5 Punkte (Ausreichend), während  A Vampire Story  für genau zwei Abstürze zweimal eine Wertung von nur 2 Punkten (Ungenügend) kassiert hat. Das ist im Vergleich doch unverhältnismässig.

Wäre es nicht besser sich hier auf eine einheitliche, nachvollziehbarere Vorgehensweise festzulegen?


----------



## Segestis (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Felix Schütz:

 "Der Test zu Gothic 3 (Ausgabe 11/06) stellte sich als einer der größten Fehler meiner jungen Karriere heraus"

Ich bin zwar damals nicht auf den "Ich mach die PC Games nieder" Zug mit aufgesprungen trotzdem verdienst du meinen Respekt das du deinen Fehler von damals öffentlich eingestehst.
Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur besserung und das beweist ja auch die Wertung für diese ,sich selbst als Add-On ,bezeichnende Frechheit.

Mein liebstes Rollenspiel ist die Fallout und Baldurs Gate Reihe, trotzdem hat mir Gothic 1+2 damals sehr ,sehr viel Spass bereitet und es ist eine Schande das ein so gottverdammter Publisher diese Serie so versaut hat. Meine Hoffnungen liegen was "Gothic" an sich betrifft auf das RPB von den Ur- Gothic Entwicklern.


----------



## schattenlord98 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Schade. Ich hatte wirklich gehofft, dass das AddOn eine höhere Wertung bekommt, als G3. Da es aber offensichtlich grauslig zu sein scheint, werde ich es mir bestimmt nicht kaufen. Auf G4 hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch kein Vertrauen mehr. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die PBs ihre Sache gut machen.



			
				marcikun schrieb:
			
		

> *weint leise vor sich hin* Wieso... WIESO??! Buhuhuhuhu...


Beschreibt auch meine Gefühlslage


----------



## Marcinator2 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Also, ich hab Götterdämmerung jetzt mal angezoggt. Ich muss sagen, bei G3 konnt ich spielen ohne das mir gröbere Bugs aufgefallen sind. Aber ich glaub damals gabs auch nen Tag 1 Patch.. 
Aber Götterdämmerung is ja nur verbugt. Ich spiel erst weiter nach Patch. Und ich Depp denk mir noch: diesmal passen se auf.. Ham ja den CP mit eingebaut... Jaja, warn Irrglaube...
Und für den Shit noch über 20€ berappen... 
Ich könnt' so kotzen..


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

das lustige ist der "Releasepatch" ist immer noch nicht da, Release bedeutet bei mir "morgens um 10 wenn der saturn aufmacht"..

man könnte nen startrek zitat bringen "Der wird nicht vor Dienstag installiert".. StarTrek 7 an bord der Enterprise B, die war ähnlich verbuggt


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.11.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> man könnte nen startrek zitat bringen "Der wird nicht vor Dienstag installiert".. StarTrek 7 an bord der Enterprise B, die war ähnlich verbuggt


das passt viel besser als der ausdruck "bug", welcher m.e. eher für einzelne, eher versteckte und vergessene, mehr oder weniger entschuldbare fehler steht bzw. stehen sollte. "unfertig" trifft den zustand vieler spiele am releasetag eher.


----------



## aasgaia (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Dann lieber noch en add on für gothic 2 von Pb xD


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				aasgaia am 21.11.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lieber noch en add on für gothic 2 von Pb xD


ne, lieber ihr neues spiel. aber um gottes willen dabei nichts überstürzen.


----------



## patsche (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

wieso 10, saturn macht um 9.30 uhr auf.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				patsche am 21.11.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso 10, saturn macht um 9.30 uhr auf.



der hier nicht

sehr vorteilhaft wenn man nen toptitel zum release ansteht und man schon um 9 Uhr aufmacht, die stunde macht sich dann echt bezahlt.. wenn man das teil eh nicht schon 2-3 tage vorher verkauft


----------



## Orckilla (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ich fühl mich als Gothic-Fan verarscht    Aber ich weiß nned was ich erwrtet hab ein fertiges Spiel? Lachhaft die Reihe war so geil(1,2) und die verschandeln die so. Die ver****en doch ihre Kunden so was auf den Markt zu bringen


----------



## flatland (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ich will mich da nicht drüber aufregen was Jowood fürn kack baut ! Aber hey, mal unter uns gesagt:
Aber es geht nicht anders, die regen mich sowas von auf da bei Jowood! Grrrr
So ein cooles Spiel mal gewesen und was ist es nun??? Mann weiss es nicht!
Ihr solltet mich lieber festhalten wenn einer von den Jowoodies in meiner Nähe ist ann kann alles passieren


----------



## zabbl (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ich werde das Add-On heute von amazon.de zugeschickt bekommen und bin schon ganz gespannt. Obwohl ich bei PC Games abonniert bin, halte ich mich nicht mehr an Teste und versuche meine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Ich hatte z.B. auch mit Scarface oder Der Pate viel Spaß, obwohl selbige schlecht bewertet wurden.

Ich wäre für ein Gothic 1-Addon...


----------



## LordOfDance (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Shadow_Man am 21.11.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 21.11.2008 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...dem pflichte ich bei, es ist wahre Charakterstärke, wenn man zu seinem Fehler steht ....  und keiner ist unfehlbar... lernen Sie daraus Herr Schütz und seien Sie weiterhin ein gutes Beispiel für Ihre Kollegen....


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				zabbl am 21.11.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde das Add-On heute von amazon.de zugeschickt bekommen und bin schon ganz gespannt. Obwohl ich bei PC Games abonniert bin, halte ich mich nicht mehr an Teste und versuche meine eigene Meinung zu bilden. Ich hatte z.B. auch mit Scarface oder Der Pate viel Spaß, obwohl selbige schlecht bewertet wurden.
> 
> Ich wäre für ein Gothic 1-Addon...


seit wann ist im 70er bereich = schlecht?


----------



## golani79 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ich finde es einfach schade!

Wie kann man die Gothic Reihe einfach so zerstören? 
Teil 1+2 waren einfach geniale Spiele - Teil 3 liegt zwar schon seit Release in der CE Version bei mir zu Hause, hab es aber bis jetzt noch nicht durchgespielt.
Werde es mir wohl mal mit allen Fanpatches zu Gemüte führen - aber das AddOn lass ich bleiben. Hab keinen Bock auf ein verbuggtes Stück Software, das auf nem aktuellen Rechner läuft, als ob man ne alte Gurke zu Hause stehen hätte


----------



## PTL88 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

den bericht hättet ihr vielleicht schon unter "fehlkäufe" posten können .


----------



## patsche (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				golani79 am 21.11.2008 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab keinen Bock auf ein verbuggtes Stück Software, das auf nem aktuellen Rechner läuft, als ob man ne alte Gurke zu Hause stehen hätte



das hat mich im übriegen am meisten gewundert, die tatsache dass das addon genauso wenn nicht sogar bescheidener läuft als das hauptspiel.


----------



## Litusail (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				flatland am 21.11.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mich da nicht drüber aufregen was Jowood fürn kack baut ! Aber hey, mal unter uns gesagt:
> Aber es geht nicht anders, die regen mich sowas von auf da bei Jowood! Grrrr
> So ein cooles Spiel mal gewesen und was ist es nun??? Mann weiss es nicht!
> Ihr solltet mich lieber festhalten wenn einer von den Jowoodies in meiner Nähe ist ann kann alles passieren



Ich würde sagen PB hat mit G3 Gothic zerstört. Wenn das Spiel halt so miserabel von PB programmiert worden ist, dann kann ein Zweitentwikler auch nicht mehr viel dran machen. Zudem, wusstest du das PB einen "Gigabyte Patch" rausbringen wollte, der auch noch Geld kosten sollte? 

Warte ab wie sich das noch entwikelt.


----------



## FXK (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

@Huskyboy

Nicht schlecht aber auch nicht der Brüller.Machen wir uns nichts vor...für nen Titel wie Gothic 3:Götterdämmerung ist ne 70er Wertung verdammt schlecht.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				FXK am 21.11.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> @Huskyboy
> 
> Nicht schlecht aber auch nicht der Brüller.Machen wir uns nichts vor...für nen Titel wie Gothic 3:Götterdämmerung ist ne 70er Wertung verdammt schlecht.



wenn man von der qualität des titels ausgeht wohl kaum, normalerweile fällt man Spielspasswertungen nämlich nicht nach dem Namen des Spiels sondenr nach dem inhalt


----------



## BlueScreen (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ach du liebe ********!! Piranha Bytes hat ja mit dem Hauptspiel sicher nicht alles richtig gemacht, aber sie wissen eben wie man eine gute story erzählt und wie das spiel Gothic wird. Trine hat davon keine Ahnung gehabt.
Vllt sollte Jowood sich in zukunft doch die teuren Lizenzen leisten und so die optik von crysis quake oder ut bekommen. Vielleicht stürzen künftige jowood spiele dann nicht so schlimm ab.

Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung Jowood hat das spiel kaputt gemacht. PB ist freizusprechen, weil die sich nicht gegen die leut bei jowood wehren konnten. wie auch? geld ist macht!


----------



## LordOfDance (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				BlueScreen am 21.11.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach du liebe ********!! Piranha Bytes hat ja mit dem Hauptspiel sicher nicht alles richtig gemacht, aber sie wissen eben wie man eine gute story erzählt und wie das spiel Gothic wird. Trine hat davon keine Ahnung gehabt.
> Vllt sollte Jowood sich in zukunft doch die teuren Lizenzen leisten und so die optik von crysis quake oder ut bekommen. Vielleicht stürzen künftige jowood spiele dann nicht so schlimm ab.
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung Jowood hat das spiel kaputt gemacht. PB ist freizusprechen, weil die sich nicht gegen die leut bei jowood wehren konnten. wie auch? geld ist macht!




also so unschuldig sind die Jungs von PB auch nicht. Ich habe mit Ihnen persönlich auf der Gamesconvention darüber gesprochen....

Die Jungs sind ja wirklich sympathisch im RL, jedoch haben sie beim Programmieren echte geschlampt und sie fühlen sich bei der G3-Katastrophe deswegen auch mitverantwortlich...

...Jowood ist ebenfalls für die G3 Misere verantwortlich zu machen, weil der Zeitrahmen für BP zu eng gesteckt wurde und nicht mehr verlängert wurde...

...aber aus der Sichtweise von Jowood verständlich, als schwacher Publisher kann er sich einen weiteren Aufschub nicht mehr leisten....BP hat den Fehler gemacht, sich JW auszusuchen....


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.11.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> zabbl am 21.11.2008 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und wenn 70% NORMALERWEISE nciht schlecht sind,so zeigen doch die Wertungen  fast aller Fachzeitschriften das 70% eher vernichtend sind.Also ich würd mir kein Spiel kaufen was so abgewertet wurde


----------



## Stiller_Meister (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				LordOfDance am 21.11.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 21.11.2008 11:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!   
PCG stellt für mich die seriöseste Gamer Zeitschrift da, hat aber Dank Crysis, G3 usw. einige Sympathieen bei mir verspielt.
Dass man nun Fehler zugibt hat Klasse!


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.11.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab mir schon 30% Spiele gekauft mit voller absicht.. 70% bedeutet nunmal das das spiel nichts für die breite masse ist sondern für Genrefans


----------



## Brackebusch (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Für mich ist es immernoch unverständlich, warum es vor allem aus der Computer-Spieleindustrie Menschen gibt, die von Jowood viel halten. Nach all dem was bisher Geschah, von Lügen bis hin zu Drohungen von Jowood (zu lesen auf: http://www.cynamite.de/pc/specials/aktuelle/die_akte_jowood/62554/die_akte_jowood.html ) , muss man doch anfangen kritischer gegenüber dieses  Publishers zu sein. Ein Publisher wie Jowood, der die Interessen der Konsumenten in den Hintergrund stellt und nur auf Profit aus ist, sollte nicht noch zusätzlich durch den Kauf von "Gothic3 Götterdämmerung" unterstützt werden.
Jeder sollte sich deshalb kritisch hinterfragen, ob es ratsam ist, künftig Spiele "published by Jowood" zu kaufen.
PC-Games sollte sich als Spielemagazin auch noch hinterfragen, ob die Wertung nicht noch tiefer zu setzen ist.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.11.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mir schon 30% Spiele gekauft mit voller absicht..




zb?


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.11.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 21.11.2008 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich weiß schon ganz genau was du meinst,zumindest sollte es so sein.Aber da wir ja alle in den letzten Jahren mit Jubelwertungen überschwemt worden sind,(ich sag nur Farcry2)sind 70% schon ne dicke Ansage,ich selbst überleg schon 3 mal bei einem Spiel mit 80% ob ichs mir überhaupt hole..


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2008 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.11.2008 15:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solar Crusade 
Natural Fawn Killers
Y2K
naja und Autobahn Raser zählen wir mal nicht
 

gut, dabei muss man sagen das die ersten 3 gerade mal 5 DM gekostet haben bzw Y2K 2,99€


----------



## Bassti667 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Gerechte "Abstrafung" für Jowood!

Als ich diese paar Seite durchgelesen habe, mutierte mein Herz zu einem saftigen Schnitzel  
Hier wird meiner Meinung nach ganz klar, wer Gothic3 zum Löwenanteil verschandelt hat!!!
Wenn die Qualitätssicherung von Jowood, nachdem "G3 Debakel" soeine Werk durchwinkt, dann wundert mich garnichts mehr. 

Ich freu mich auf Risen und Grüße alle PB Fans


----------



## Shinizm (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

64% und "keine Abstürtze" als pro Punkt....auweia...wer hätte gedacht das Gothic mal so enden wird...sehr sehr schade 
Mal schauen ob Gothic4 noch irgendwas retten kann.


----------



## GorrestFump (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Shadow_Man am 21.11.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 21.11.2008 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hier einen Fehler einzuräumen find ich auch bemerkenswert, Respekt!

Ich stell mir bzw. Herrn Schütz rein aus Neugier aber dann schon die Frage, wie's denn damals zu dieser anscheinend doch eklatant hohen "Fehleinschätzung" von Gothic 3 überhaupt kam?

Das eigene Empfinden an Spielspaß falsch eingeschätzt/bewertet - zuuu gut drauf gewesen zum Zeitpunkt  ?
Die Bugs außen vor gelassen, weil versprochen wurde dass jene in der Verkaufsversion ausgemerzt wären?
etc.?

Ich selbst wäre nach vielen vielen Stunden Gothic 3 mit der damaligen Bewertung durchaus einverstanden gewesen, hätten die Bugs den Spielfluß und damit -spaß nicht so massiv gestört. 
Gothic 3 ist keineswegs ein schlechtes Spiel, in der Zeit in der es funktioniert sogar ein richtig gutes, das sollte man nicht vergessen! 
Deshalb würde ich die damalige Wertung von damals nur aufgrund der Bugs als Fehler bezeichnen.

Funktioniert Gothic 3 eigentlich mittlerweile?


----------



## dreisterPsY (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

den blödsinn kann jowood schön selber zocken!!!


----------



## Sajeth (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Meinen ausführlichen und gut mit Screenshots belegten Erfahrungsbericht könnt ihr hier nachlesen:
http://forum.minenkolonie.de/showthread.php?t=1320

Werde das ganze nicht hier reinkopieren


----------



## themako (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				dreisterPsY am 21.11.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> den blödsinn kann jowood schön selber zocken!!!



Richtig! Für mich ist Gothic eh mit Teil 3 unwiederruflich gestorben. Alles was nach "Die Nacht des Raben" kam war nur shit.


----------



## ING (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Felix Schütz schrieb:
			
		

> Der Test zu Gothic 3 (Ausgabe 11/06) stellte sich als einer der größten Fehler meiner jungen Karriere heraus.


Felix Schütz += 10 sympathie points


----------



## SpyFoxy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

wäre Gothic 3 nicht so bugy das man es schon nicht mehr spielen kan würde es auch keinen addon gäben .hier mit verbrenne ich all meine gothic spiele meine lieber gothic macher


----------



## Huskyboy (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.11.2008 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert Gothic 3 eigentlich mittlerweile?




ja, so ziemlich

verbuggt ist es immer noch, aber mittlerweile ist es wenigstens spielbar


----------



## Blubberkopf (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Das Problem ist der Publisher Jowood.

Die Österreicher hinken uns ca. 20 Jahre hinterher. Und sie haben absolut nichts aus Gothnic 3 gelernt.


----------



## Alf1507 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



> Hätte Jowood das Geld nicht besser in den Nachfolger Arcania stecken sollen?


Genau dieser Satz macht mir Angst. Ich sehe schon ein vollig verbugtes und unspielbares Arcania vor mir.


----------



## KONNAITN (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Blubberkopf am 21.11.2008 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist der Publisher Jowood.
> 
> Die Österreicher hinken uns ca. 20 Jahre hinterher.


Aha. Inwiefern?


----------



## RaBaZZ (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ich frage mich, was man sich bei der (scheinbar überhasteten) Veröffentlichung gedacht hat. Wahrscheinlich nix.
Die Grafik ist grottig, viele Questgegenstände aus G3 sind noch vorhanden aber deaktiviert, die Charaktere scheinen einfach nur durch Menschen ersetzte Orks aus G3 zu sein, die Quests sind abagekupfert und leicht abgewandelt, die Bugs sind teilweise noch dieselben, die Dialoge teils auf Englisch und zusammenhangslos vertont und und und....
Ganz schlechte Leistung. Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen dass man bei der Produktion von G4 dazugelernt hat, sich auf alte Werte besinnt und dass Götterdämmerung von Azubis umgesetzt wurde 
oO


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				KONNAITN am 21.11.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Blubberkopf am 21.11.2008 18:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da bin ich jetzt aber auch gespannt.


----------



## Bazillus (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Danke JoWood, damit habt ihr Gothic nun endgültig den Todesstoß verpasst!


----------



## AshLambert (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Und nun sollte auch klar sein, wer die Hauptschuld an dem Gothic3 Debakel trug...

Wobei...mir hat Gothic 3 gefallen, nach ein paar Patches. Das AddOn werde ich mir trotzdem nicht holen. Diese Polemik hätte Hr. Schütz auch weglassen können. ~~


----------



## WizardXO (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

zun glück gibt es schon einen patch !!! 
Es sind wider sooooo viele Bugs in dem Spiel. 
Sogar sofort zu Anfang.

Ich hab mir sooo sehr ein Bug armes Gothic 3 erhofft... 

aber nein ... man bekommt wida verbuggten dreck !


----------



## KONNAITN (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				AshLambert am 21.11.2008 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei...mir hat Gothic 3 gefallen, nach ein paar Patches. Das AddOn werde ich mir trotzdem nicht holen. Diese Polemik hätte Hr. Schütz auch weglassen können. ~~


Polemik? Nachdem "Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung die gleiche Formel wie das Hauptspiel abspult", ist die Aussage, dass Fans von Teil 3 auch das Add On zusagen wird, keine Polemik sondern einfach eine Schlußfolgerung. Dass die nicht zwangsläufig auf jeden zutreffen muss, ist klar.


----------



## Fraggerick (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

ich fand g3 geil ^^

btw; wenn ich im artikel die seiten durch klick land ich im nirvana, und wenn ich auf den "zum nächsten teil diese gelabers" klicke, geht ein neues fenster auf... ^.-

aber über g3 lästern


----------



## V3N4T0R (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

LOL jetzt müssen sie schon dazu schreiben, dass es nicht abstürzt  unglaublich wie mies dieses Spiel + Addon einfach nur ist


----------



## PCG_Vader (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Alf1507 am 21.11.2008 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hätte Jowood das Geld nicht besser in den Nachfolger Arcania stecken sollen?
> 
> 
> Genau dieser Satz macht mir Angst. Ich sehe schon ein vollig verbugtes und unspielbares Arcania vor mir.



Stimmt, ich weiß echt nicht, wovor ich mehr Bedenken hab - das Götterdämmerung ein Vollflop wird und sich das dann noch negativ auf Arcania auswirkt (das an sich durchaus Potential hätte!) oder das Jowood am Ende sogar noch mit diesem Mist durchkommen könnte und das Beispiel Schule macht


----------



## Grappa11 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				RaBaZZ am 21.11.2008 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, was man sich bei der (scheinbar überhasteten) Veröffentlichung gedacht hat. Wahrscheinlich nix.
> Die Grafik ist grottig, viele Questgegenstände aus G3 sind noch vorhanden aber deaktiviert, die Charaktere scheinen einfach nur durch Menschen ersetzte Orks aus G3 zu sein, die Quests sind abagekupfert und leicht abgewandelt, die Bugs sind teilweise noch dieselben, die Dialoge teils auf Englisch und zusammenhangslos vertont und und und....
> Ganz schlechte Leistung. Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen dass man bei der Produktion von G4 dazugelernt hat, sich auf alte Werte besinnt und dass Götterdämmerung von Azubis umgesetzt wurde
> oO



Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das mit Lernunfähigkeit zu tun hat. JoWooD ist immer noch sehr daran interessiert auf dem US-Markt ein Bein auf den Boden zu kriegen. Man hat Dreamcatcher übernommen und die Chancen dafür verbessert. Mit G3 haben sie ja (nicht zum ersten Mal) gehofft ein Einstieg zu schaffen und sich einen Namen zu machen. JoWooD will aber offenbar immer noch nicht einsehen, dass sie sich da eigentlich nur dran verheben können.

Ohne die Piranhas und Koch Media wären die wohl so oder so schon längst Geschichte, denn beide haben sie schon mehrfach vor der endgültigen Pleite bewahrt. Im Moment läuft es aber, so wie man hört, insgesamt gar nicht so schlecht für JoWooD. Das Add-on war bestimmt nicht übermäßig teuer, wenigstens nicht, wenn man überlegt, was es z.B. bei einem europäischen Entwickler  gekostet hätte. Ich denke also, finanziell wird sich das lohnen, auch bei nur 20-25  € pro Kopie, die man als Kunde im Handel zahlen muss.

Von daher denke ich, ist die Entwicklung von Gothic 4 durch dieses Add-on durchaus besser abgesichert, als es vielleicht vorher der Fall war. Ist natürlich nur meine Vermutung, dass sich das Add-on gut verkauft, auch trotz schwacher Wertungen. Ich habe es schließlich auch gekauft  (kommt morgen). Und ja, mich hätte da auch keine Wertung von abgehalten. Ich will mir das Spiel einfach mal ansehen und denke, vielen anderen wird es da ähnlich gehen. Der Ärger mit einem Spiel eines Publishers ist beim nächsten Projekt, das viele Spieler reizt, sowieso vergessen oder soweit im Hintergrund, dass es nur in Einzelfällen oder nur bedingt eine Rolle spielt. Meine Meinung, denn sonst würde das nicht funktionieren.

Was Arcania betrifft, ist es wohl einfach noch viel zu früh, irgendwas über die Qualität zu sagen. Die ersten Sachen, die man so lesen konnte, waren ja ausnahmslos positiv. Aber die Entwicklung ist wohl noch lange nicht soweit, dass man da was Fundiertes zu loswerden kann, zumal die meisten, wie auch ich,  nur Infos aus zweiter Hand haben und diesen mitgefilmten Ausschnitt aus einer Präsentation kennen.

Ich kriege das Add-on morgen, dann werde ich es mir mal genauer ansehen. Bei gerade mal zwanzig Euro bin ich notfalls auch in der Lage, mich über Bugs zu amüsieren. Die Erwartungen waren bzw. sind, nachdem die Piranhas sich anderweitig orientiert haben, bzgl. Add-on und Arcania sowieso gering. Ich glaube bei Felix' Test jedenfalls nicht, dass ich irgendwas finde mit dem ich nicht (insgeheim) gerechnet habe und über was ich mich wirklch ärgern würde.


----------



## Gunter (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Grappa11 am 21.11.2008 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es schließlich auch gekauft  (kommt morgen). Und ja, mich hätte da auch keine Wertung von abgehalten. Ich will mir das Spiel einfach mal ansehen und denke, vielen anderen wird es da ähnlich gehen. Der Ärger mit einem Spiel eines Publishers ist beim nächsten Projekt, das viele Spieler reizt, sowieso vergessen oder soweit im Hintergrund, dass es nur in Einzelfällen oder nur bedingt eine Rolle spielt. Meine Meinung, denn sonst würde das nicht funktionieren.


das stimmt wohl. ich habe das spiel letztens im laden schon in den händen gehalten, aber bedingt durch etwas schlechten ruf im vorfeld sowie aktuelle geldnot (  ) habe ich es noch liegen gelassen. am abend habe ich dann in diversen foren die unglaublichen beschwerden gelesen, und mir gedacht "gottseidank". ich liebe g3 wirklich, hatte kaum probleme mit bugs (gottseidank  ), und habe mich auch sehr aufs addon gefreut. aber in dem zustand warte ich auf jeden fall noch ab, ob sich mit patches was an der derzeitigen situation ändert.


----------



## der-jan (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				RevanSoA am 21.11.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir gut vorstellen das des den Pyranha Bytes entwicklern bis auf blut wehtut sowas mit ansehen zu müssen.
> 
> mfg


ich glaube auch, daß es pb weh tun wird, aber den karren haben unschuldig sind sie halt auch nicht, ihr anteil am releasezustand von gothic 3 war auch nicht ohne, jowood hat zwar ein unfertiges spiel rausgebracht, aber daß auch weil pb ein jahrelang nicht fertig bekam...



			
				Huskyboy am 21.11.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> was? der dreck bekommt auch noch 64%
> 
> also wer solche wertungen für ein unspielbares (und stink langweiliges) stück schrott vergibt sprech ich jegliche kompetenz ab....


du hast es gekauft und so viele spielabstürze, daß du es als unspielbar einstufst oder redest du einfach nur etwas wild daher? 

ich werde hab mir fest vorgenommen irgendwann man das gothic 3 addon zu spielen, einfach um zu sehen, ob es wirklich deutlich mieser als gothic 3 ist (auch mit der runtergestuften wertung liegen da ja ganze 17 punkte dazwischen...) oder ob "man" allgemein einfach will, daß das addon schlecht ist 
besonders die truppenteile, die bei world of gothic sich rumtreiben sind mir irgendwie zu extrem, gothic 3 war beim großteil denen über jeden zweifel erhaben  und das addon, weil halt nicht mehr von pb, ist jetzt natürlich der letzte dreck   

das bei der pcg nur 10 h gespielt wurden sieht irgendwie auch komisch aus, als ob auch dort von vorn herein klar war, wir schießen das ding mal ab, da braucht es nicht viel spielzeit...


----------



## metze (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ich bin der Meinung, das G3 GD wieder alles dabei hat was ein Rollenspiel braucht. Die sehr stimmige Welt und sowieso diese Gothic Atmosphäre ist einfach herrlich "ich hau dir auf die fresse"  ^^ Wenn man mal so einen Rückblick auf 2008 wirft, gab es doch viel gehypten und inhaltlich leeren Schrott, der auch noch Wertungen um die 80% kassierte. Gut die Grafik ist alt (wie bei NFS Undercover auch) aber noch recht schick, die paar Ruckler empfinde ich nicht wirklich als störend. Also ich würde sagen solides Rollenspiel. Noch etwas Bugfixing und gut is.
mfg


----------



## WizardXO (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

So hab das Spiel den ganzen Tag jetzt gespielt... 
Hatte heute Morgen gesagt, dass das Spiel gar nich so schlecht ist.

Jetzt muss ich mich leider korregieren !
Das Spiel hat auf jeden fall auch viele Bugs !!

Ein Paar Beispiele: Man kann einen Gegenstand nich aufheben ( Pflanze ), Wenn man mit einem Menschen redet hört man keine Stimmen und die Sprachboxen sind leer, Dialog bleibt nich offen, man muss eine Person immer wieder ansprechen usw.

Am Anfang Läuft man nur hin und her. Es ist einfach irgendwie langweilig. Außerdem hab ich wieder vieele Lernpunkte, die ich aber nicht brauche, ich komme auch so sehr gut zurecht. Das Spiel fordert einen nicht. 

Was mich noch total stört sind die Nachladungen!!! Das Spiel bleibt oft einfach für paar Sekunden eingefroren ! und das Nervt !!!!

Überhaupt ist die Performance wieder miese !. Die Ladezeiten sind wieder übertrieben lang! Und obwohl die Wüste und das Eisland nicht mehr exestrieren läuft es bei mir nicht ruckelfrei auf Mittel ( könnte auch an meinem PC liegen: Athlon X2 6000+, 3 GB Ram und X1950 Pro ) Trotzdem könnte man die Anforderungen Senken !.

Naja Gothic 3 ist halt echt nich mehr zu Retten, somit is auch die letzte Hoffung auf ein gutes Gothic 3 gestorben.


----------



## chaos777 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

HAHAHAHAAHA
ICH WARTE AUF TEIL4
es war klar


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

So allmählich wendet sich die Stimmung in diesem Thread. Und nun stoße ich dazu...

Nachdem ich mir die ersten 90 (!) Posts durchgelesen habe, war ich überzeugt, dass dieser Thread nur den G 3 - Hassern dient. Ich bitte jedoch folgendes zu bedenken (was sich auch aus den letzten Posts bereits  andeutet):

1. G 3 ist ab der Version 1.12 ein nicht nur spielbares, sondern aufgrund der offenen Welt, vielfältigen Handlungsmöglichkeiten auch 2008 noch immer ein teilweise weit überdurchschnittliches CRPG (im hohen 7x % bis niedrigen 8x % - Bereich). Sicher werden mir jetzt 100 Hasserstimmen entgegen tönen, doch deren Argumente werden dadurch nicht besser (meine aber auch nicht schwächer - doch eigentlich sollte dieser Thread sich nur um das Addon drehen).

2. Felix hat seinen Fehler der Überbewertung der Releaseversion (!: 88 !) bereits mehrfach zugegegeben, auch in der Printversion. Ihn jetzt als Helden darzustellen, überhöht ihn etwas. Vielmehr ist der Umgang mit G 3 in der PCG inkonsequent. Eine Abwertung auf Patchbasis ist zudem paradox, da ein Patch ein Spielverbesserungsprogramm ist (ich weiß, manchmal werfen die Patches selber Probleme auf, dies war aber bei den Patches zu G 3 nicht der Fall). Im nachhinein festzustellen, sich geirrt zu haben, ist zwar aller Ehren wert, aber dann ein Spiel abzuwerten auf die "gefühlte" Community - Meinung ist seltsam.

3. Eine 64 % - Wertung ist ein krasser Unterschied zur 81 % - Endbewertung des Hauptspiels.

Dies bedeutet entweder, dass das Addon wesentlich schlechter ist als das Hauptspiel in seinem Zustand zum Zeitpunkt der endgültigen Bewertung (ich meine, dies war im Mai 2007, also bereits mit 1.12.). Auch wenn ich das Addon noch nicht gespielt habe, erscheint mir das unrealistisch. Schließlich kann ich aus dem Test herauslesen, dass sich wohl nicht vieles geändert hat (immerhin scheint das Kampfsystem besser zu funktionieren).

Oder es bedeutet, dass sich die Wertungsgesichtspunkte grundsätzlich verändert haben. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass der Maßstab an CRPG 2008 (in allen Bereichen) ein höherer ist als 2006, aber haben sich die Verhältnisse so grundsätzlich geändert ? Es hat seit G 3 kein wirklich revolutionäres CRPG gegeben (nicht, dass G 3 eines gewesen wäre); TW, Fallout 3 sind allerdings erstklassige CRPG (desselben Subgenre). Eine so grundsätzliche Änderung müsstet ihr gesondert erklären ! Stärkere Abwertung durch Bugs ist sicher gerechtfertigt, doch selbst dann bestünde immer noch Erklärungsbedarf.

Leider drängt sich mir die dritte, eigentlich unter dem Gesichtspunkt des möglichst objektiven Testers unmögliche Deutung dieser Wertung auf: Mit der Wertung des Addon will die PCG nicht nur das Addon in Grund und Boden reden, sondern auch G 3 nachträglich noch einmal bestrafen. Auch hier kann ich verstehen, dass die Enttäuschung groß ist (G 3 habe ich zwar gern gespielt, an die Spitze des gesamten CRPG - Genres, in der sich auch 
G 2 befindet, kommt es allerdings nicht heran). Sie darf jedoch nicht dazu führen, ein eigenständiges (!) CRPG noch für seinen Vorgänger zu bestrafen. Das Addon ist allein lauffähig. Die PCG kann es mit dem Hauptspiel vergleichen, doch diese Bestrafung erscheint mir (ohne es bislang gespielt zu haben) ungerechtfertigt.

4. Die PCG nimmt eine Spieldauer von 20 Std. an. Gespielt habt ihr 10 Std. Für ein unselbständiges Addon mag das angehen, es ist jedoch zu wenig für ein eigenständiges CRPG. Auch dies spricht für die These der nachträglichen BEstrafung von G 3.

5. Abschließend muss ich die Niederlage der gesamten Gothic - Reihe dennoch eingestehen. Vom G 2 - Zauber ist tatsächlich nur wenig übriggeblieben. Dennoch ist G 3 durch Patches ein gutes, teilweise sogar sehr gutes CRPG geworden. Was das Addon angeht, habe ich meine Zweifel an der Wertung hier deutlich dargestellt. Jowood hat den Fans einiges von dem zurückzugeben, was Gothic einst einzigartig machte. Ob es diesem Publisher mit Gothic: Arcania gelingt, erscheint fraglich. Zum Glück gibt es ja noch Risen.


----------



## PTL88 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Sajeth am 21.11.2008 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen ausführlichen und gut mit Screenshots belegten Erfahrungsbericht könnt ihr hier nachlesen:
> http://forum.minenkolonie.de/showthread.php?t=1320
> 
> Werde das ganze nicht hier reinkopieren


danke danke danke
ich kann kaum schreiben wegen der tränen in den augen 
morgen hab ich bestimmt nen muskelkater vor lachen
der kampf mit den hühnern oder alleine ne stadt vom dach plattmachen warn das einzige was ich vermissen werde . obwohl man ja in fallout 2 mitn luftgewehr auch leute über die ganze karte ballern konnte,war das nich so spassig und gehässig . 
ich habe nie gothic zuende gespielt und hab es auch nich vor , das spiel taugt nur zum shice bauen aber nich zum spielen . vielleicht komm ja bald mehr videos auf youtube wie 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbU_YqGZF5Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypXMAIL0p5w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f8yw1RgoHI


----------



## Burtchen (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 21.11.2008 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Felix hat seinen Fehler der Überbewertung der Releaseversion (!: 88 !) bereits mehrfach zugegegeben, auch in der Printversion. Ihn jetzt als Helden darzustellen, überhöht ihn etwas. Vielmehr ist der Umgang mit G 3 in der PCG inkonsequent. Eine Abwertung auf Patchbasis ist zudem paradox, da ein Patch ein Spielverbesserungsprogramm ist (ich weiß, manchmal werfen die Patches selber Probleme auf, dies war aber bei den Patches zu G 3 nicht der Fall). Im nachhinein festzustellen, sich geirrt zu haben, ist zwar aller Ehren wert, aber dann ein Spiel abzuwerten auf die "gefühlte" Community - Meinung ist seltsam.


Wie ich schon mehrfach geschrieben habe, wir hatten nur die Möglichkeit, auf immer und ewig die absurd hohe Wertung mit uns zu tragen, oder sie irgendwann zu korrigieren. Natürlich war der Zeitpunkt - nach dem Patch 1.12 bizarr, weil Patches normalerweise eine Auf- und Abwertung begünstigen.

Nur: Hätten wir nichts gemacht, wäre die Diskrepanz (dein 3. Punkt jetzt noch größer). Ich möchte außerdem anführen, dass wir nicht aufgrund eines Patches, sondern aufgrund von Einsicht und von Wertungsmaßstäben abgewertet haben.



> 3. Eine 64 % - Wertung ist ein krasser Unterschied zur 81 % - Endbewertung des Hauptspiels.
> 
> Dies bedeutet entweder, dass das Addon wesentlich schlechter ist als das Hauptspiel in seinem Zustand zum Zeitpunkt der endgültigen Bewertung (ich meine, dies war im Mai 2007, also bereits mit 1.12.). Auch wenn ich das Addon noch nicht gespielt habe, erscheint mir das unrealistisch. Schließlich kann ich aus dem Test herauslesen, dass sich wohl nicht vieles geändert hat (immerhin scheint das Kampfsystem besser zu funktionieren).


Ich zitiere aus dem Text:



> Gold, Waffen, Tränke, Zauber, alles im Überfluss. Passt das zu Gothic? Wir finden: nein.





> Quests und Dialoge folgen dem vertrauten Gothic-Schema, erreichen auch meist eine ordentliche Qualität, aber *eben nicht die des Hauptspiels* oder gar die der Vorgänger.





> Eine lieblose, weil kaum in die Story eingebettete Kette an Botengängen ist die Folge; man arbeitet sie mechanisch und oft auch ziellos ab. Götterdämmerung ignoriert nämlich die vielen Komfort-Funktionen moderner Rollenspiele: Das Questlog ist undurchsichtig, die Karte nutzlos und der Kompass zeigt zwar brav den Norden, aber eben kein Questziel an.





> Texturen flackerten, die Performance litt unter Nachladerucklern, NPCs wählten absurde Laufwege oder reagierten nicht, wenn man ihnen ihr Hab und Gut buchstäblich vor der Nase wegklaute.



Selbst ohne Berücksichtigung des Zahns der Zeit fallen mir hier Unterschiede auf.



> Oder es bedeutet, dass sich die Wertungsgesichtspunkte grundsätzlich verändert haben. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass der Maßstab an CRPG 2008 (in allen Bereichen) ein höherer ist als 2006, aber haben sich die Verhältnisse so grundsätzlich geändert ? Es hat seit G 3 kein wirklich revolutionäres CRPG gegeben (nicht, dass G 3 eines gewesen wäre); TW, Fallout 3 sind allerdings erstklassige CRPG (desselben Subgenre). Eine so grundsätzliche Änderung müsstet ihr gesondert erklären ! Stärkere Abwertung durch Bugs ist sicher gerechtfertigt, doch selbst dann bestünde immer noch Erklärungsbedarf.


Das hab' ich jetzt nicht verstanden. Wenn du es so meinst, wie ich denke: Ja, natürlich muss ein Spiel im Jahre 2008 für die gleiche Wertung unter Umständen besseres leisten, gerade wenn nebenan Fallout 3 rumliegt.



> Leider drängt sich mir die dritte, eigentlich unter dem Gesichtspunkt des möglichst objektiven Testers unmögliche Deutung dieser Wertung auf: Mit der Wertung des Addon will die PCG nicht nur das Addon in Grund und Boden reden, sondern auch G 3 nachträglich noch einmal bestrafen. Auch hier kann ich verstehen, dass die Enttäuschung groß ist (G 3 habe ich zwar gern gespielt, an die Spitze des gesamten CRPG - Genres, in der sich auch
> G 2 befindet, kommt es allerdings nicht heran). Sie darf jedoch nicht dazu führen, ein eigenständiges (!) CRPG noch für seinen Vorgänger zu bestrafen. Das Addon ist allein lauffähig. Die PCG kann es mit dem Hauptspiel vergleichen, doch diese Bestrafung erscheint mir (ohne es bislang gespielt zu haben) ungerechtfertigt.


Eine solche Deutung ist natürlich schwierig, wenn du von der Prämisse ausgehst, dass das Add-on quasi genausogut ist wie das Hauptspiel, und es dabei noch nicht gespielt hast. Sicher ist unsere Einstellung gegenüber Gothic 3 heute eine andere als beim ersten Test - ich würde das aber eher Einsicht nennen. Wir haben keinen Grund, irgendwas in Grund und Boden zu treten. Ich glaube, da arbeitet Jowood zur Zeit fleißig genug dran  

4. Die PCG nimmt eine Spieldauer von 20 Std. an. Gespielt habt ihr 10 Std. Für ein unselbständiges Addon mag das angehen, es ist jedoch zu wenig für ein eigenständiges CRPG. Auch dies spricht für die These der nachträglichen BEstrafung von G 3.

5. Abschließend muss ich die Niederlage der gesamten Gothic - Reihe dennoch eingestehen. Vom G 2 - Zauber ist tatsächlich nur wenig übriggeblieben. Dennoch ist G 3 durch Patches ein gutes, teilweise sogar sehr gutes CRPG geworden. Was das Addon angeht, habe ich meine Zweifel an der Wertung hier deutlich dargestellt. Jowood hat den Fans einiges von dem zurückzugeben, was Gothic einst einzigartig machte. Ob es diesem Publisher mit Gothic: Arcania gelingt, erscheint fraglich. Zum Glück gibt es ja noch Risen. [/quote]


----------



## PCG_Vader (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 21.11.2008 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. G 3 ist ab der Version 1.12 ein nicht nur spielbares, sondern aufgrund der offenen Welt, vielfältigen Handlungsmöglichkeiten auch 2008 noch immer ein teilweise weit überdurchschnittliches CRPG (im hohen 7x % bis niedrigen 8x % - Bereich).



Da bin ich mit dir einer Meinung. Ich mochte Gothic 3 und hatte sogar in Sachen Bugs enormes Glück und kam recht problemlos durch. Gothic 3 war sicher eine Enttäuschung für alle Fans der Vorgänger (mich inbegriffen) und wohl auch anfangs überbewertet - mittlerweile wird es schlechter geredet als es ist, da muss ich dir zustimmen.



> Dies bedeutet entweder, dass das Addon wesentlich schlechter ist als das Hauptspiel in seinem Zustand zum Zeitpunkt der endgültigen Bewertung (ich meine, dies war im Mai 2007, also bereits mit 1.12.). Auch wenn ich das Addon noch nicht gespielt habe, erscheint mir das unrealistisch. Schließlich kann ich aus dem Test herauslesen, dass sich wohl nicht vieles geändert hat (immerhin scheint das Kampfsystem besser zu funktionieren).
> 
> Oder es bedeutet, dass sich die Wertungsgesichtspunkte grundsätzlich verändert haben. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass der Maßstab an CRPG 2008 (in allen Bereichen) ein höherer ist als 2006, aber haben sich die Verhältnisse so grundsätzlich geändert ? Es hat seit G 3 kein wirklich revolutionäres CRPG gegeben (nicht, dass G 3 eines gewesen wäre); TW, Fallout 3 sind allerdings erstklassige CRPG (desselben Subgenre). Eine so grundsätzliche Änderung müsstet ihr gesondert erklären ! Stärkere Abwertung durch Bugs ist sicher gerechtfertigt, doch selbst dann bestünde immer noch Erklärungsbedarf.
> 
> Leider drängt sich mir die dritte, eigentlich unter dem Gesichtspunkt des möglichst objektiven Testers unmögliche Deutung dieser Wertung auf: Mit der Wertung des Addon will die PCG nicht nur das Addon in Grund und Boden reden, sondern auch G 3 nachträglich noch einmal bestrafen. Auch hier kann ich verstehen, dass die Enttäuschung groß ist (...). Sie darf jedoch nicht dazu führen, ein eigenständiges (!) CRPG noch für seinen Vorgänger zu bestrafen. Das Addon ist allein lauffähig. Die PCG kann es mit dem Hauptspiel vergleichen, doch diese Bestrafung erscheint mir (ohne es bislang gespielt zu haben) ungerechtfertigt.



Was ist daran unrealistisch?

1. Es ist tatsächlich Zeit vergangen, inzwischen gab es ein Two Worlds und ein Oblivion Add-on, sowie ein The Witcher, das eine dreckige intensive und erwachsene Rollenspielerfahrung bot, wie wir sie von Gothic erhofft hatten. Außerdem ist die Grafi nicht besser, eher schlechter geworden, während er grafische Fortschritt aber weiterging. Das ist natürlich allein noch kein Grund für eine so schlechte Wertung, spielt aber mit rein.

2. Götterdämmerung fehlt es an Abwechslung. Die Wüste Varrant und das vereiste Nordmar fehlen komplett. Außerdem hat Götterdämmerung afaik nur eine Storyline - wo sind die Gilden, wo die unterschiedlichen Lösungswege für die Hauptquest geblieben? Schlechter als das Hauptspiel...

3. Die Kämpfe wurden verändert - wenn man den Test gelesen hat, weiß man, das verändert nicht glich verbessert heißt...

4. Bugs - oft enug erwähnt und gerade bei einem Add-on wie diesem an sich völlig unerständlich und unverzeilich (wenn man die Hintergründe [siehe diverse Gothic3-News heute] kennt wirds verständlich, verzeilich hingegen nicht).

5. Götterdämmerung macht einfach wirklich vieles schlechter, was der Test auch nennt: schwache 08/15-Quests und lieblose Botengänge, überfüllte Truhen mitten in der Wildnis, mangelhafter Komfort, weniger Atmosphäre als das Hauptspiel.

Die MÄngel sind da, der Test nennt sie - wo sind 20% Unterschied da bitte unrealistisch? 


Edit: Da war doch glatt der Christian etwas schneller - muss an der aufgemotzten Tastatur inklusive Bissspuren liegen


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				PCG_Vader am 21.11.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 21.11.2008 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hätt es noch weit schlechter bewertet,wenn man im Vergleich dazu sieht das ein Weltklassespiel wie The Witcher in der Originalfassung damals 83% bekommen hatt.TW spielt meiner meinung nach in einer ganz anderen Liga als G3,,,,


----------



## KONNAITN (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				PCG_Vader am 21.11.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Die Kämpfe wurden verändert - wenn man den Test gelesen hat, weiß man, das verändert nicht glich verbessert heißt...


Also ich habe den Test gelesen und war auch der Meinung, dass das Kampfsystem ein wenig verbessert wurde. Wie sollte man _"Am Kampfsystem wurde dezent gefeilt, es wirkt etwas geschmeidiger"_ denn sonst interpretieren? Als Verschlechterung?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ich als alter Gothic-Veteran kann PB nur beglückwünschen sich von Jowood getrennt zu haben!

Es ist lächerlich was von denen aus der Marke "Gothic" gemacht wird!
Ein indisches Studio??? Hallo?

Ne ne. G3 wat schon schlecht und unfertig (hab nen Quad, 8GB DDR3 + Triple-SLI mit 3x GTX280 und es gibt Nachladeruckler im Spiel!!!). 
Gothic 1 und 2 werden nicht zu toppen sein, die sind einfach Kult. Zock ich heute noch! 
Jowood, gebt lieber die Namensrechte zurück an PB und konzentriert euch auf andere Spieleserien!

So jedenfalls nicht, Götterdämmerung werde ich aus Prinzip nicht kaufen!


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 22.11.2008 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Jowood, gebt lieber die Namensrechte zurück an PB und konzentriert euch auf andere Spieleserien!


ach, was hätte das für einen sinn?
die serie ist tot, ich hoffe auf "Risen".


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				HanFred am 22.11.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Cryptic-Ravage am 22.11.2008 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Vorteil ist doch: Da sie nicht mehr an Gothic gebunden sind, können sie was völlig neues entwickeln und ihre Kreativität spielen lassen.


----------



## der-jan (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.11.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.11.2008 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ging gothic 3 nicht gerade deshalb in die hosen, weil pb da im vergleich zu gothic 2 besonders kreativ sein wollte, viele veränderungen, große spielwelt etc und es dann nicht gebacken bekamen?

ich bin gespannt, was die jungs mit risen am ende an den start bringen, aber "hoffen" würd ich da nicht drauf


----------



## PCG_Vader (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				KONNAITN am 22.11.2008 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> PCG_Vader am 21.11.2008 22:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere aus dem Test, etwa ein Zeile weiter unten _"In der Praxis gleichen die Prügeleien aber immer noch einem Gefuchtel: Manche Wildtiere führen ihre Attacken derart schnell aus, dass kaum eine Chance zur Gegenwehr bleibt. Schwer bewaffnete Gladiatoren in der Dorfarena kloppt man dafür locker mit einem Zahnstocher aus den Latschen - schon seltsam."_

Das klingt für mich so, als wurde zwar dran gefeilt und es geschmeidiger gemacht, aber die Hauptkritikpunkte wurden damit nicht ausradiert.  :-o


----------



## KONNAITN (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				PCG_Vader am 22.11.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 22.11.2008 09:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dass die Hauptkritikpunkte nicht ausgmerzt wurden ist schon klar, aber wenn ich lese, dass daran gefeilt wurde und es geschmeidiger wirkt, klingt das für mich nun mal nach einer leichten Verbesserung.


----------



## Chas-91 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ich wollte am Realse Tag zu meinem nächste Media Mart hinfahren, und mir es kaufen, da mir G3 mal abgesehen von der etwas dünnen Story im Großen und Ganzen doch Spaß gemacht ( kaum Bugs und  nur EINEN Absturz ^^). Zum Glück bin ich nicht dazu gekommen, denn sonst hätt ich mich schwarz geärgert.  Ich finde es sehr lustig wie Jowood seine Unfähigkeit Spiele gescheit rauszubringen immer wieder  unter Beweise stellt. ( ich erinner nur mal an Söldner)


----------



## dreisterPsY (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

@pcgames: seid ihr sicher, dass 64% eure finale wertung ist?

http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=496047

der user LaRes hat sich mal die mühe gemacht ein paar screens mit beschreibungen im wog-board posten. wer sich das durchgelesen hat.... der fragt sich ernsthaft: "was macht jowood eigentlich hauptberuflich?"


----------



## PCG_Vader (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				dreisterPsY am 22.11.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> @pcgames: seid ihr sicher, dass 64% eure finale wertung ist?



Nein?!  
Es wurde doch bereits gesagt, das der Test auf einem englischen Testmuster beruht und es noch einen Nachtest der deutschen Version samt Releasepatch (ist der eigentlich mittlerweile draußen?  ) geben wird. Demnach kann sich auch an der Wertung für die deutsche version noch was tun, in beide Richtungen.


@Konnaitn: Verbesserung ja - aber ist sie weitreichend genug, um den Kritikpunkt Kampfsystem zu entkräften und sich positiv auf die Wertung auszuwirken? Ich denke nach dem Lesen des Tests, das dies nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## bartelbert (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ich bin seit Jahren treuer PCGames Leser, aber das Herunterputzen der Gothic Reihe seit Teil 3 ist schlichtweg unfair.
Mich hat nach kein Spiel so gefesselt wie Gothic 3 und auch die Erweiterung bereitet Freude .
20 Euro sind ja wohl ein guter Preis für 25+ Stunden Spielspaß.
Außerdem ist die Grafik immer noch schön und Bugs werden durch Patches behoben.
Spiele wie Fallout 3 werden hochgelobt, sind aber durch wirklich dramatische Bugs teilweise unspielbar und Gothic wird dermaßen kaputtgeredet.
Außerdem ist die Fallout Grafik auch nicht der Burner.
Ich kann jedem Rollenspieler Gothic 3 an Herz legen, es ist einfach das schönste Rollenspiel und durch Patches bugfrei.

mfg


----------



## Huskyboy (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				PCG_Vader am 22.11.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> dreisterPsY am 22.11.2008 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein eben nicht   , deswegen hätte man die deutsche version eben OHNE diesen Patch testen müssen, und das wär ja zumindestens für die Website scheinbar durchaus machbar gewesen denn das Testmuster war ja laut aussage des Redakteurs schon da, nur wollte man eben auf den releasepatch warten da dieser aber nicht da ist..


----------



## stawacz79 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				bartelbert am 22.11.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin seit Jahren treuer PCGames Leser, aber das Herunterputzen der Gothic Reihe seit Teil 3 ist schlichtweg unfair.
> Mich hat nach kein Spiel so gefesselt wie Gothic 3 und auch die Erweiterung bereitet Freude .
> 20 Euro sind ja wohl ein guter Preis für 25+ Stunden Spielspaß.
> Außerdem ist die Grafik immer noch schön und Bugs werden durch Patches behoben.
> ...




Du willst jetzt nicht Fallout3 mit Gothic vergleichen oder   
F3 läuft wunderbar,ich hab selten ein Rollenspiel gesehn was so Bugfrei war...ich hab nach 20std nicht einen Absturz,oder gravierenden Bug gesehn,außer nen kleinen Kollisionsfehler,und das wars,bei G3 sieht das ganz anders aus


----------



## patsche (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				bartelbert am 22.11.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin seit Jahren treuer PCGames Leser, aber das Herunterputzen der Gothic Reihe seit Teil 3 ist schlichtweg unfair.
> Mich hat nach kein Spiel so gefesselt wie Gothic 3 und auch die Erweiterung bereitet Freude .
> 20 Euro sind ja wohl ein guter Preis für 25+ Stunden Spielspaß.
> Außerdem ist die Grafik immer noch schön und Bugs werden durch Patches behoben.
> ...



äh ja schon klar, bei mir und vielen anderen kommt immernoch der out of memory bzw. 'where is the guru' bug, allein schon die tatsache dass das nach 2 jahren immernoch nicht gefixt wurde sagt einiges.

zu deinem post kann ich echt nur den kopf schütteln, hast du fallout 3 überhaupt mal gespielt?
das spiel spielt in einer ganz anderen liga und zumindest ICH konnte es ohne patch problemlos durchspielen, bei gothic III war das selbst nach dem letzten community patch nicht möglich, was traurig ist!


----------



## zerr (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

R.I.P Gothic reihe
Gothic 1 war genial ich meine die 2 lager alter und neuer lager 
war geil
gothic 2 ist war sehr gut und vieles wurde von gothic 1 verbessert
gothic 2 Die nacht des raben auch cool besonders die waffe die man ganz am ende kriegt sieht cool aus
gothic 3 IST das verbugteste teil der reihe und es hat mir keinen spass gemacht
gothic 3 Götterdämmerung > der letztze schwertstoss für gothic 3


----------



## ThomToeter (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

geht heulen! mir machts spass...


----------



## suicide71 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

... ich kann es einfach nicht glauben!!! Habe das Ding ca. 2 Stunden gespielt und hatte unter anderem leere Dialog Kästen, Quest erfüllt und entsprechende Person reagiert nicht mehr, Grafikfehler und und und ... eine positive Nachricht gibt es allerdings: kein Absturz und schnelle Ladezeiten ... R.I.P GOTHIC !!! Das war der letzte Anlauf Gothic zu retten.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Obwohl ich es immer noch nicht gespielt habe (Fallout 3 muss zuerst durchgespielt werden), habe ich nach wie vor Zweifel an der Wertung für das Addon, obwohl mittlerweile viele die teilweise (ggü. G 3) noch schwereren Bugs gesehen haben. Wie G 3 dürfte ein fairer Test doch zumindest den Releasepatch und vielleicht einen weiteren Patch beinhalten. Ich weiß, dieser Trend bei (besonders dt./mitteleuropäischen) CRPG darf nicht unterstützt werden. Fraglich ist auch, ob die Unterstützung von Jowood/Trine zumindest soweit erfolgen kann, wie sie noch von PB bei G 3 (bis 1.12.) erfolgt ist. Na ja, ich denke, um einen Kauf werde ich wohl als alter Gothic - Fan dennoch nicht herumkommen. Allerdings erst in ein paar Wochen, vielleicht läuft GD bis dahin eingermaßen stabil.

Was nun den von Burtchen in Reaktion auf meine Email angesprochenen Umgang mit G 3 angeht, will ich nur noch ein anderes Beispiel anführen: Ultima IX: Ascension: GSt. hat dieses Game damals mit unglaublichen 92 % bedacht (auch die PCG vergab eine hohe Wertung); diese Wertung aber nie korrigiert. Stattdessen haben sie (wie ihr auch) zugegeben, dass es sich um eine Fehlwertung handelt. Einsicht und andere Wertungsgesichtspunkte sollten nicht zur nachträglichen Abwertung eines Spieles führen; sie dienen nur dazu, es zukünftig besser zu machen.

Aber noch einmal kurz zurück zum Addon: Natürlich muss es schlechter bewertet werden als G 3, natürlich ist eine 8x % - Wertung undenkbar (selbst bei Patches). Doch diese war beim Hauptspiel G 3 auch bei Release undenkbar. Dementsprechend traue ich GD durchaus noch eine 7x % - Wertung zu.
Wenn es jedoch stimmt, dass ein Desaster mit der Götterdämmerung vorliegt, so kann ich nur sagen: nomen est omen: G 2 lag an der Spitze aller CRPG seit 2000, gemeinsam mit BG 2 und Kotor. Mit dem Hauptspiel G 3 hat die Serie ein umstrittenes Ende gefunden. Das Addon ist nur das Menetekel, welches dem einstigen "Gott" Gothic zu einem unwürdigen Ende verhalf - ein Ende, welches bereits das Hauptspiel enthielt.


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				wertungsfanatiker am 22.11.2008 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie G 3 dürfte ein fairer Test doch zumindest den Releasepatch und vielleicht einen weiteren Patch beinhalten.




wieso?  :-o 
das spiel sollte doch wohl exakt in der form getestet werden, wie es im regal steht, oder?


----------



## stawacz79 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Bonkic am 22.11.2008 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 22.11.2008 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut,seh das genau so.Punkt


----------



## Huskyboy (23. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

allerdings, immerhin kauft man ansonsten ein völlig anderes produkt als getestet wurde..

wenn die autozeitschrift nen auto testet testet sie ja auch das model das verkauft wird, nicht eines das getunt ist..


----------



## der-jan (23. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Bonkic am 22.11.2008 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 22.11.2008 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber sowas macht doch die pcg eh selten, da allgemein doch reviews mit hilfe von vorabtestmustern und nicht mit ladenversionen geschrieben werden...

wenn ein spiel nach release getestet wird und es in der zwischenzeit nen patch gab, find ich es nur richtig, wenn der test * mit *  patch angefertigt wird, der leser will doch wissen, wie das spiel am zeitpunkt des testens ist...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (23. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				der-jan am 23.11.2008 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] wenn ein spiel nach release getestet wird und es in der zwischenzeit nen patch gab, find ich es nur richtig, wenn der test * mit *  patch angefertigt wird, der leser will doch wissen, wie das spiel am zeitpunkt des testens ist...


Allerdings nur mit dem _deutlich sichtbaren_ Hinweis, dass es sich nicht um die Verkaufsversion handelt, sondern um eine Version mit Patch. Und dann ggf. noch eine Wertung für die Version ohne Patch. Alles andere wäre Augenwischerei.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Bonkic am 22.11.2008 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> wertungsfanatiker am 22.11.2008 22:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, natürlich wäre das konsequent. Doch dann hätten viele CRPG niemals die Chance erhalten, eine halbwegs anständige Wertung zu erhalten (G 3, Sacred 2, The Fall, Restricted Area, Vampires II, NWN 2 um nur die prominentesten zu nennen). Das heißt, dass ich durchaus ein bis drei Patches (nicht von den Fans) noch für eine Aufwertung in Anspruch nehmen darf. Ich meine, wenn die Releasewertung für immer stehen bleibt; wird es in Zukunft noch weniger gute Wertungen im CRPG - Bereich geben, obwohl die Entwicklung sicher negativ gesehen werden muss. Umso größer muss das Lob jedoch ausfallen für CRPG wie Drakensang, TW und Fallout 3, die schon ab Release mindestens sehr gut spielbar, wenn nicht fast bugfrei waren.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

es ist aber nunmal nen unterschied ob die erste Drakensang version hin und wieder probleme macht, also so schund wie Götterdämmerung das überall und nur probleme macht

hin und wieder absturz oder mal grafikfehler braucht man nicht abwerten, das kommt eben vor..


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Also gut: Folgender Vorschlag zur Güte: Die (zeitlich) erste Wertung bezieht sich auf die im Laden stehende bzw. Goldmaster - Version (wobei das schon strittig sein kann); die finale Wertung lässt bis zu drei Patches (durch den Hersteller !) zu.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Ich finde es witzig, wenn Leute von fairer Wertung sprechen. Ist es denn fair wie Jowood mit seinen Kunden umspringt?  Fehler kann ja mal jeder machen, aber was einfach an den Pranger gestellt gehört, ist die Tatsache, dass hier *wissentlich* Spiele unfertig auf den Markt gebracht werden und eiskalt damit kalkuliert wird, dass Fans einer Serie sowas eh kaufen, egal in welchem Zustand es ist. Das ist einfach ein vorgehen, das gnadenlos bestraft gehört und sich in einer Wertung *deutlich* wiederspiegeln sollte.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.11.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es witzig, wenn Leute von fairer Wertung sprechen. Ist es denn fair wie Jowood mit seinen Kunden umspringt?  Fehler kann ja mal jeder machen, aber was einfach an den Pranger gestellt gehört, ist die Tatsache, dass hier *wissentlich* Spiele unfertig auf den Markt gebracht werden und eiskalt damit kalkuliert wird, dass Fans einer Serie sowas eh kaufen, egal in welchem Zustand es ist. Das ist einfach ein vorgehen, das gnadenlos bestraft gehört und sich in einer Wertung *deutlich* wiederspiegeln sollte.



Zur Frage: Nein.

Zum letzten Satz: Auch nein ! Gnadenlos bestraft soll das Spiel werden, wenn es wirklich so schlecht ist (was ich bezweifle). Die Bewertung des Spiels richtet sich aber nach Grundsätzen, die bei der Bewertung nicht auch das Verhalten des Publishers mit einbeziehen. Denn GD ist von Trine hergestellt, Jowood ist "nur" der Publisher. Weder die Produktpolitik des Publishers, noch Herstellerstrategien sollen eine Rolle bei der Spielbewertung einnehmen. Nichtsdestotrotz kann Jowood, nein muss Jowood für seine Releases seit 2004 kritisiert werden (Fertigstellung/Umgang mit Herstellern wie PB/Patches). Das hat aber nichts mit der Bewertung der Spiele zu tun.


----------



## gothicer2005 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

So Jowood bald habt ihrs geschafft!! Nur noch den Grabdeckel drauf und dann habt ihr eines der besten Deutschen Rollenspiele zerstört-.-
Toll der grund für mein Nickname geht den bach runter. Echt traurig.


----------



## SpyFoxy (24. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

So Jowood bald habt ihrs geschafft!! Nur noch den Grabdeckel drauf und dann habt ihr eines der besten Deutschen Rollenspiele zerstört-.-
Toll der grund für mein Nickname geht den bach runter. Echt traurig. 

da hasse recht Gothic 3 war schon der beste rollenspiel aller zeiten.tolle grafik,wunderschöne welt ,eine fantastische story.aber nein immer diese abstürze oder kleine bugs ,oft bleibt es hängen


----------



## Gunter (24. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				SpyFoxy am 24.11.2008 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> da hasse recht Gothic 3 war schon der beste rollenspiel aller zeiten.


dazu sage ich als gothic3 liebhaber:


----------



## Ritterduke (29. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

So ein Spiel auch noch mit einer "relativ" hohen Wertung zu beschönigen...
Da lob' ich mir doch 4Players. Die zerreissen das Spiel in der Luft und geben ihm schlussendlich 20%!
Wer den, meiner Meinung nach, besseren Test nachlesen will: 
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/Allgemein/Test/11343/61303/0/Gothic_3_Goetterdaemmerung.html

Aber PCGames scheint vor allem auf gute Grafik zu achten, die Seele eines Spieles scheint nicht richtig wahrgenommen zu werden. Sicherlich sind Testberichte immer subjektiv, aber einem Spiel wie Mount & Blade 59% zu geben, während ein Spiel wie Götterdämmerung 64% bekommt, da bin ich doch etwas sprachlos. Liegt es daran, dass ihr es euch mit JoWood nicht verscherzen wollt? Bedenkt aber bitte, dass die Leser ein Recht auf eine seriöse und unvoreingenommene Berichterstattung haben.

Gruß
Ritterduke


----------



## LordOfDance (29. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

Aber PCGames scheint vor allem auf gute Grafik zu achten, die Seele eines Spieles scheint nicht richtig wahrgenommen zu werden. Sicherlich sind Testberichte immer subjektiv, aber einem Spiel wie Mount & Blade 59% zu geben, während ein Spiel wie Götterdämmerung 64% bekommt, da bin ich doch etwas sprachlos. Liegt es daran, dass ihr es euch mit JoWood nicht verscherzen wollt? Bedenkt aber bitte, dass die Leser ein Recht auf eine seriöse und unvoreingenommene Berichterstattung haben.

Gruß
Ritterduke [/quote]

Auch mir scheint, dass die Redakteure sich ein wenig zu sehr von der Spielegrafik beeindrucken lassen und die Wertung für das Gameplay dafür vernachlässigen. Nach über 10 Jahre PC-Spieleerfahrung und Leser der einschlägigen Magazine kann ich festhalten, dass deutsche Redakteure deutsche Spiele immer freundlicher bewerten. Gothic3 hätte vorweg mal von jedem Redakteur aufgrund der Bugdichte eine eindeutige unter 50% Wertung bekommen sollen... Vorallem deshalb, weil es ersichtlich war, dass die Storytelling, die Features, die Atmosphäre  unterdurchschnittlich ist. 

Ich bin mittlerweile vorsichtig geworden, wenn über  "deutsche" Spiele von deutschen Redakteuer beurteilt werden. Bei einer Zensur hört der Patriotismus bei mir auf... ich will ein nachvollziehbares Testat von den Redakteuren. Mittlerweile haben sich ja einig Redakteure für ihr Fehlurteil entschuldigt und es eingeshen.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

das problem ist aber das man nach US Magazinen auch nicht gehen kann da ist "hohe wertung für exklusiv" normalität

am besten rechnest du dir den durchschnitt aller deutschen wertungen aus, oder nimmst die höchste und die niedrigste und daraus die mitte.. das wär dann 43% glaub ich


----------



## LordOfDance (29. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.11.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem ist aber das man nach US Magazinen auch nicht gehen kann da ist "hohe wertung für exklusiv" normalität
> 
> am besten rechnest du dir den durchschnitt aller deutschen wertungen aus, oder nimmst die höchste und die niedrigste und daraus die mitte.. das wär dann 43% glaub ich




Ja mittlerweile habe ich eh schon ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt, was ik kritisch bei den Zensuren hinterfragen sollte. Zur Zeit sind die Wertungen von  4Gamers.de für mich am aussagekräftigsten....

Auch bei Drakensang hat die pcgames und gamesstar viele zu hohe Wertungen abgegeben...und ik hab vertrauensvoll zugegriffen. Und beim Spielen von Drankensang schläft mir regelmäßig mein Gesicht ein... nicht dass Drakensang schlecht wäre, aber das Spiel hätte max. nur ne 70 Wertung verdient.... weil nur Durchschnittliches....


----------



## gamerschwein (29. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*



			
				4players.de schrieb:
			
		

> Pro:
> +Gothic 4 kann nicht schlechter werden


----------



## LordOfDance (29. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung: Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung im PC Games-Test*

forget G4 ...believe to Risen!


----------



## Cikey (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW:*

Mal eins vorweg, ich möchte mich bei Herrn Schütz bedanken, hat er mich doch vor der Verschwendung von 30€ bewahrt. 

Allerdings hab ich noch eine Sache:
Bin ich der einzige dem aufgefallen ist, dass in der Box auf Seite 64 "Die Bugs in Gothic 3 : Götterdämmerung" in der Aufzählung auch "Keine Abstürze!" enthalten ist?
Also ist es ein Bug dass das Spiel nicht abstürzt? Naja vllt aus Gewohnheit an G3   
Ich meine wie es gemeint ist, ist klar. Aber im Zusammenhang mit dem restlichen Inhalten der Box kann man das auch anders lesen.
Oder vllt ist es auch die Vorhersehung von Herrn Schütz, in Anbetracht der bescheidenen Qualität des Spiels? 
Naja für mich is das schonmal das "Horn des Monats"


----------

